# New Hedgehog Lucy



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

when your hedgie won't sit still for a good picture, use the video camera


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

AWESOME!! Hey Lucy!! Don't worry hun, I don't think many of us like politics either. 

What a busy little bee!!!


----------



## Bellaowner44 (Jun 16, 2012)

How adorable she is soo on the go! Haha well good luck and Mosltof
^Sorry o spelt that wrong but congrats!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Mike and good luck with her, she's adorable


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie pie! She really is on the go.  It's amazing how open she is with you. When did you bring her home?


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

D'awww! Those ears! She's precious! Certainly going to be a curious little handful for you I'm sure!  (But as my grandma always said, "The 'good kids' were always a bit dull to raise."  )


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

She seems like a friendly girl. I'm glad you got her


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lucy is sweet. Definitely quite on the go!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Mike she looks great. Quills are down, inquisitive and not scared at all. Congrats! She looks like she is going to adjust quite quickly to the new home. I do love your carpet, she blends right in! Camo hedgie!

Don’t ya know you cannot tell a hedgehog no? It is simply not in their vocabulary unless it is them telling you no you cannot do something to them!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

she is def very active and very inquisitive. i woke her up later and she seemed to be calmer and liked being under the towel...for about 30 seconds and then she was a.d.d. hedgie all over again. lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I know I already saud she was cute on Facebook. But she's so cute, I had to say it again.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i tell my hedgehogs that everytime i see them...pokey been hearing it every day for a year and a half


----------

